# Snowboard lock?



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

I use one only when its a MUST
Usually I'll leave it in the car.


----------



## jfergus7 (Dec 2, 2011)

I always have a lock in my coat pocket but rarely use it. Nice to have if needed though. I try to put it in my car whenever possible though.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Most racks will take a ski key, I carry one on my home hill. When traveling I use a retractable cable lock, it's not as secure but can lock to any rack. 

Theft is rampant at blue Mtn Ontario, I always lock up. My friend had his board stolen like this:

Cell phone rings, he answers, puts down board down, tells his three friends standing beside him to watch his board. Steps away from the group and after a five minute call returns to find board gone, friends chatting away. For the record I wasn't there.


----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

Those kryptonite cable locks are garbage. They have a high rate of malfunctioning. Ski keys can freeze up in extreme weather but are generally good.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

I have a Dakine Cam lock now as I go through cable locks like no bodys business. They just jam or break.

I use mine in busy periods when there are a lot of people visiting or when I know I will be taking lunch or drinks/whatever for a long time.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Ski key, all the time, every time... You don't lock your board? Don't be angry when it's gone...

Do you leave your car in the driveway with the keys in the ignition and the door wide open? :dunno:


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm a super noob but at the mountain I go to it seems as if nobody locks up there stuff, once I saw a skier do it. shit there's normally no racks available and then you'll see boards on the ground all over the lodge


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

happened to friends 2 weeks in a row, both got recovered, but we all lock now.. even though those cables can be cut in a sec, a thief would most likely bypass it any take one that was less hassle.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

globoat said:


> Those kryptonite cable locks are garbage. They have a right rack of malfunctioning. Ski keys can freeze up in extreme weather but are generally good.


Eh, what do you mean by this? I was going to get one of those bike lock cables for my board. Most places here in Cali don't seem to have ski key, so I need another (good!) alternative :dunno:

Yeah I cannot afford to have my gear stolen, I won't be able to replace it for YEARS. I'mma lock that shit up as well as I can.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Varza said:


> Eh, what do you mean by this? I was going to get one of those bike lock cables for my board. Most places here in Cali don't seem to have ski key, so I need another (good!) alternative :dunno:


I know guys that use the cable lock. I also know people say that they can be easily disabled, but let me ask the forum a question:

Has anybody here EVER had a board stolen while it was locked up? With ANY LOCK? :dunno:


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I always lock my board and my girfriend's board. Seems like no one at any of the Colorado resorts uses a lock though. I just don't trust people. Rather spend the extra 5 seconds it takes to lock the board than risk getting it swiped.


----------



## Snowrax (Mar 6, 2011)

Sometimes I'll use a self coiling cable lock with key. Just need to uncoil 1 or 2 loops, lock it on the rack, go ride, and no need to worry about bulk in pockets. Never had problems with freezing or unlocking it with the key design.

Products - Cable Locks - 8126D - Master Lock®


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

If you actually don't want your stuff jacked, use ski check. Otherwise there are just varying levels of risk. I use one of those small cable locks. Easily cut with a pair of scissors and 1 minute, but enough to deter a thief enough to pick up the unlocked board next to it.


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

I like to keep it in eye sight if I go to the lodge (set up near a window). 

If I lock it up at the racks I try to keep the lock out of sight or lock the bottom binding to the pole so the would-be thief won't notice it. When he goes to grab it'll go with him for about 1 second before jolting back from the lock. Hopefully enough of a deterrence and grab the next board.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Snowrax said:


> Sometimes I'll use a self coiling cable lock with key. Just need to uncoil 1 or 2 loops, lock it on the rack, go ride, and no need to worry about bulk in pockets. Never had problems with freezing or unlocking it with the key design.
> 
> Products - Cable Locks - 8126D - Master Lock®


I use one kinda like this. Mine's got a 4 digit combination that can be changed. Just leave it on the rack, come and go as you wish, then take it home with you. They're cheaper than the "snowboard specific" locks and are much stronger. Little less portable but oh well. Don't think they'll be going anywhere anytime soon in the places I ride.


----------



## msmith222 (Mar 7, 2009)

leaving the lock on the rack only works at mountains that only have one spot to lock up your gear. most big mountains have dozens of spots.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

msmith222 said:


> leaving the lock on the rack only works at mountains that only have one spot to lock up your gear. most big mountains have dozens of spots.


+1, if you always stop at the same base, fine, but if your resort has multiple lodges you've got to carry your lock.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Word lock is the only way to go. Nice and small and fits in the pocket.


----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

My post had an auto check typo. Anyway, never had a board stolen while locked but did have my cable locks jam up and couldn't lock my board. Same thing happened to my friends kryptonite cable lock. Slow weekdays while I am close by might be okay. On busy weekends, boards and skis get stolen like crazy. I've had many bikes stolen and my house robbed before. I lock up everything I own if possible.


----------



## Kayeby (Dec 27, 2012)

I never see anyone else lock their boards but I always do for peace of mind. 

I used to have the Dakine Cam lock but the locking part of it fell out of my jacket one day. It was solid but really awkward to use so I replaced it with the Burton Cable lock which is flimsier but much easier to take on and off.


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

I was at Blue Mountain a couple weeks ago and I was estimate that 95% of the board there are left unlock. It's a thieves paradise.

I bought my wife a ski key for Christmas and we are able to lock up 2 snowboard with 1 ski key.

IMO no lock is 100% secure, all locks can be cut off, etc. However, when there are so many board left unlocked there is no reason for a thief to go through all the trouble to steal your locked up board.

If your hill has racks that take a ski key, I would pick up a ski key.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

MJP said:


> Curious as to how many on this forum actually lock up their boards when they're breaking for lunch or for a few beers. Makes me nervous leaving a $1000 setup not within site for more than an hour. Especially with all of the crowds at Mammoth, Tahoe, wherever. I always try to put it in sight, but sometimes can't. Really feel like I'm rolling the dice at times.....


I haven't read all the reply so this may be a repeat. Get a Ski Key if they have the Sky Key racks at your local slopes. No wires so no one can snip them. No heavy chain to carry. This thing is awesome! Check them out. Ski Racks, Snowboard Racks, and Locks | Ski Key Systems They even list the resorts that use their racks. Here --> Ski Area Locations That Offer Ski Key Locks & Racks

If someone really wanted your board they would have to unscrew the bindings but if that were the case hopefully someone would say something.


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

I never lock my stuff up. Odds are anybody looking to steal a board isn't going to go after my old gear.

I did find my board locked in one of those ski lock things after coming out of the lodge once. Thankfully my board is only a 154 so I was able to just pull it under the ski lock. Not sure what was going on there. :dunno:


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

Growing up in "the hood", I don't tend to trust too much. My first time snowboarding I couldn't believe people left all these boards alone everywhere. My bud says "it's ok, everyone does it, no one seals here". One year later my gf and one my friends gets their set ups stolen the same place/time. I learn from other people's mistakes. 
I lock up everywhere, every time. I use a pretty diesel cable master lock. I know u can still cut it but I'm pretty sure the thief would just move on to a unlocked one


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

globoat said:


> Those kryptonite cable locks are garbage. They have a high rate of malfunctioning. Ski keys can freeze up in extreme weather but are generally good.



I used a ski key till my second day this season when i spent 20 minutes trying to unlock it cus it was frozen. Now i use retractable cable, sure it could be cut with wire cutters but i dont see a thief bringing wire cutters when theyre are hundreds of not locked boards.


----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

jjz said:


> I used a ski key till my second day this season when i spent 20 minutes trying to unlock it cus it was frozen. Now i use retractable cable, sure it could be cut with wire cutters but i dont see a thief bringing wire cutters when theyre are hundreds of not locked boards.


That happened to my husband. Next time it happens go into the repair shop at your hill and they'll heat it up with a blow torch to help you open it.


----------



## PDubz (Feb 17, 2013)

Never have, but I always try to keep in sight or hide it in my spots.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

jjz said:


> I used a ski key till my second day this season when i spent 20 minutes trying to unlock it cus it was frozen. Now i use retractable cable, sure it could be cut with wire cutters but i dont see a thief bringing wire cutters when theyre are hundreds of not locked boards.





globoat said:


> That happened to my husband. Next time it happens go into the repair shop at your hill and they'll heat it up with a blow torch to help you open it.


I didn't think about the ski key freezing but good to know info about heating it up.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

tonyisnowhere said:


> I didn't think about the ski key freezing but good to know info about heating it up.


Thing is the ski key can't freeze, it's made of metal and plastic that's already solid. jjz must have had some water/snow in there somehow which froze. I've never had one freeze up and I ride in some pretty damn cold conditions!

Here's another tip. Your breath is hot. Nearly 36 degrees C! When adjusting your bindings, or if a lock freezes you can usually blow on things and they'll melt/warm up.


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Thing is the ski key can't freeze, it's made of metal and plastic that's already solid. jjz must have had some water/snow in there somehow which froze. I've never had one freeze up and I ride in some pretty damn cold conditions!
> 
> Here's another tip. Your breath is hot. Nearly 36 degrees C! When adjusting your bindings, or if a lock freezes you can usually blow on things and they'll melt/warm up.




Just to touch on the locks freezing. You need to warm up the moisture that froze inside the lock, whether it be heat gun, hair dryer, warm breath, rubbing alcohol, hold a flame to the key... Once the frozen lock is freed up put some vaseline in there, it will repel future moisture/water from settling inside. Don't use wd-40 because it will attract dust/grime and eventually really get stuck.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, the lighter to the key trick works on iced up ski keys....car door locks too.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't own a lock but I will be getting the Dakine one sold at REI soon. I've left my board un-locked on the racks the past two visits & man was I worried about it haha.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

If possible, I try to take my gear with me, but if that's not an option, I will lock if at all possible. The lock I use would take all of not too long to take it apart, but in my head, it's enough of a deterrent for someone else to move on. I only have one functioning set up at the moment. I will do everything in my power to prevent it from getting stolen.


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

tonyisnowhere said:


> I haven't read all the reply so this may be a repeat. Get a Ski Key if they have the Sky Key racks at your local slopes. No wires so no one can snip them. No heavy chain to carry. This thing is awesome! Check them out. Ski Racks, Snowboard Racks, and Locks | Ski Key Systems They even list the resorts that use their racks. Here --> Ski Area Locations That Offer Ski Key Locks & Racks
> 
> If someone really wanted your board they would have to unscrew the bindings but if that were the case hopefully someone would say something.


wow, I was wondering about the same thing!

this ski key is awesome, and my local hill has one, and quite a few nearby. ordered one just now.

would a piece of tape over the front work to keep moisture out of the thing to prevent freezing problems?


----------



## Olex (Feb 20, 2013)

I bought a board check pass for the season. 40 bucks and I can drop off my board any day any time - way better than the mental energy spent on worrying about my board being gone.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

+1 for using a ski key. Bunch of thieving mofos out there.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've had one board stolen in 20+ years, that was a couple years ago at Keystone. 
It's funny they stole it, it was a beat up 09 Evo with old bindings on it. The thing was basically my rock board, I sat it by some nice new boards too. They must of liked one of the stickers I guess! kinda ruined the day though :angry:

I got an old bike lock thats broken, I just wrap it around and hope it keeps people honest.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

FireStarter451 said:


> would a piece of tape over the front work to keep moisture out of the thing to prevent freezing problems?


I've been using a ski key for years and never had it freeze up. Make sure the post on the rack is clean before inserting it into the lock. Keep the lock in your inside pocket where it's warm and won't get full of snow.

On the off chance it ever freezes, blow in the keyhole slowly and that should melt anything out. Or the resort should have lock de-icer if you're stuck.

I use them constantly and never had one fail.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I too use and prefer the Ski Key lock. But for those resorts that don't have that set-up I use the Dakine wire lock










I never leave my board loose if I am more than about 10-15 feet away and in direct view


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

I just lock up my board with a bike lock run through the heelcup. It looks ugly as hell but it's a bit more secure than those tiny snowboard locks  (sorry guys couldn't resist) But I'll usually find a really nice board (think Burton Custom flying V with Cartels/Malavitas - I see them everywhere at my mountain. Or a Never Summer. Those are rampant too even though you really dont need such a good board in PA). 

Then again, that probably won't work if you have an awesome board  Mine is worth less than 100 even with the bindings included :yahoo:


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Have a cable lock that's like 10 years old. Works fine....

I don't expect full protection, as a screw driver = remove bindings & steal the board.

It is a deterrent that tells the crook to find something easier


----------

